# exhaust noise?



## Sierra Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

does anyone now the legal d/b for car's exhaust is?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

The exhaust must record a decibel level not exceeding 101 db(A).

This level will be recorded at the height of the exhaust or 200mm from ground level which ever is greater, placed 500mm away from the exhaust outlet at a 45 degree angle to said outlet.

The engine will be run at a speed between two thirds and three quarters of it’s maximum to achieve the recording.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I think its 74 dB


The external noise emitted by passenger cars has been controlled since 1929 when the Motor Cars (Excessive Noise) regulations were introduced. New cars are now required to meet Europe-wide noise limits. These have been progressively reduced from 82 decibels (dB(A)) in 1978 to the current limit of 74 dB(A) established in 1996. This means it would take 7 new vehicles to make the same amount of noise as a vehicle that just meets the pre-1978 limits. Information on the level of noise recorded for new models of cars at their type approval test is also listed in the data table.

When looking at this information it should be noted that off-road vehicles are allowed to be 1dB(A) louder, as are direct injection diesels and these are cumulative i.e. the limit for an off-road vehicle with a direct injection diesel is 76 dB(A)."


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yin said:


> I think its 74 dB
> 
> The external noise emitted by passenger cars has been controlled since 1929 when the Motor Cars (Excessive Noise) regulations were introduced. New cars are now required to meet Europe-wide noise limits. These have been progressively reduced from 82 decibels (dB(A)) in 1978 to the current limit of 74 dB(A) established in 1996. This means it would take 7 new vehicles to make the same amount of noise as a vehicle that just meets the pre-1978 limits. Information on the level of noise recorded for new models of cars at their type approval test is also listed in the data table.
> 
> When looking at this information it should be noted that off-road vehicles are allowed to be 1dB(A) louder, as are direct injection diesels and these are cumulative i.e. the limit for an off-road vehicle with a direct injection diesel is 76 dB(A)."


I doubt it, i can far louder than that! I think that probably refers to tick over @ idle not max exhaust noise.


----------



## Sierra Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

kool my car's legal just 
it recorded 98/b


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> The exhaust must record a decibel level not exceeding 101 db(A).
> 
> This level will be recorded at the height of the exhaust or 200mm from ground level which ever is greater, placed 500mm away from the exhaust outlet at a 45 degree angle to said outlet.
> 
> The engine will be run at a speed between two thirds and three quarters of it's maximum to achieve the recording.


this is corect as we had a neighbour complain to enviromental health about the wifes car bieng to noiesy so we rang dep of transport to find out :thumb:


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> I doubt it, i can far louder than that! I think that probably refers to tick over @ idle not max exhaust noise.


Just quoted from here 
http://www.vcacarfueldata.org.uk/information/cars-and-noise.asp


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Engine noise wouldn't be too bad if all the people with the big bore exhausts had valves like the Aston Martin V8 Vantage has to stop the sound below 2,000 rpm in 2nd and 1st.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

jamest said:


> Engine noise wouldn't be too bad if all the people with the big bore exhausts had valves like the Aston Martin V8 Vantage has to stop the sound below 2,000 rpm in 2nd and 1st.


Or if chavs with 1.2 Corsa's and Clios didnt fit rediculous exhaust to them.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Or if chavs with 1.2 Corsa's and Clios didnt fit rediculous exhaust to them.


Impreza and Evo drivers are just as bad.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

My car is pretty damn loud at full chat!

I put a dB meter on it and it was way over 100...... It wasn't at the specified, revs, distance etc so it might be ok. 

Nobody has complained though!


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well mine is 105db which means I am right on the limit for noisy track days.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Jim_964 said:


> Well mine is 105db which means I am right on the limit for noisy track days.


Dunno what tracks you go to bud to get away with that as i followed the Ford Saloon cars for the last couple of years and the limit was 103db on race day, was less any other day.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

My car should be fine then


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jamest said:


> Impreza and Evo drivers are just as bad.


I thought they were chavs?????

:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

my mini is 121db and I have never been pulled for it


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I thought they were chavs?????
> 
> :lol:


Some are, but I don't want to discriminate all of them.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

jamest said:


> Some are, but I don't want to discriminate all of them.


no not all of them are i am a member of a few impreza clubs an i would say 98% of them are not chavs just enthusiasts like myself an im only 27 but defo not a chav and big exhausts on imprezas are just helping others hear the beautiful sound of the flat four


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Seems early Impreza's are in the Chav price bracket now sadly.

They don't know what the early evo's are to bother with them. lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

dazzlers82 said:


> no not all of them are i am a member of a few impreza clubs an i would say 98% of them are not chavs just enthusiasts like myself an im only 27 but defo not a chav and big exhausts on imprezas are just helping others hear the beautiful sound of the flat four


I don't want to hear a flat four idling from 2 miles away. I don't mind hearing a V8 or a V12 belowing out though.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

if it is a lot louder than when it was when the car was new then VOSA can acctually fail it for being too loud. Most places are ok though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jamest said:


> I don't want to hear a flat four idling from 2 miles away. I don't mind hearing a V8 or a V12 belowing out though.


I got really fed up with the scooby noise when I had one....

Maybe it was the scoobysport exhaust on it... but it gave both me and the SWMBO headaches all the time...

Add that to the amount of chavy rally replica's that were going about (ps they don't look cool, in any way on a Monday morning in Glasgow doing the school run - d**cks!!)

My supercharged V8, one the other hand, is quite simply gorgeous, at idle, or full blast - a work of art!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

loud exhausts are annoying, but you can have them made beefy but not too loud, sound like they got a lot more power then even if they havent

dont want all blow no go tho


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

jamest said:


> Some are, but I don't want to discriminate all of them.


:wave:


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

JoeAVS1 said:


> :wave:


I used to be anti scooby and anti evo. until my mate showed me what the evo can actually perform like. I dont care if they sound like a Eurofighter in need of a good service (not that youll find one)

Ever since that ride I have had a secret obsession about owning one. (an evo that is)!


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Loud exhausts are for chavs. Quiet free flowing performance exhausts are available which kind of proves the point that noisy ones are unnecessary.
Over 500bhp in my Jag S Type R and it's whisper quiet. Less than half the noise of the chavvy Renault nextdoor which wakes me up every damn morning the same. It wouldn't be so bad if the thing was quick but it's not. Most cars with noisy exhausts are like a slug on valium. Proper engines don't need loud exhausts.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes and no really
Your Jag comes off the line with 500bhp i assume (don't know anything about Jag's) so will have to have a quiet exhaust to pass certain laws etc.

I have a Sierra Cosworth that has been tuned to nearly 600bhp, now i am having to have an exhaust specially made to get the noise down as the more tuned the car got the louder it got and now will never pass any track noise tests so i think its abit blinkered to say


> Proper engines don't need loud exhausts.


 Is my engine not a proper one?


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

A21GAV said:


> Yes and no really
> Your Jag comes off the line with 500bhp i assume (don't know anything about Jag's) so will have to have a quiet exhaust to pass certain laws etc.
> 
> I have a Sierra Cosworth that has been tuned to nearly 600bhp, now i am having to have an exhaust specially made to get the noise down as the more tuned the car got the louder it got and now will never pass any track noise tests so i think its abit blinkered to say Is my engine not a proper one?


Erm, nope. 400BHP standard. A mild remap plus intercooler upgrade and a small change to the supercharger saw the increase. It could easily go a lot higher but a 0-60 of 4.8 secs is, well, plenty quick enough for a comfortable everyday luxury car.

I had a couple of cossies back in the early 90's including a Rouse and also a Collins Engineering modified Sapphire 4x4 which was over 500bhp. Louder than stock, yes. A lot louder? No. Mind you, they weren't exactly quiet as standard.

But, why should modifications not be subject to the same laws that the manufacturers are? How can something be illegal to fit on the line but legal to fit as an aftermarket thing? 

 Proper engine??? Hmmm, well I used to think so. But now I kind of think it was short on lifespan (mine were 30K motors before rebuilds) and also short on a few cylinders. Great motors I would concede but there just is no replacement for displacement. Mental 2litre performance though. :devil: Yes, a proper engine - mainly 'cos it's not fitted to a clio/corsa/saxo etc etc. Old school !!

Oh, and turbochargers???? Well, there's something about british engines and Superchargers which captures the imagination a bit more. Probably something to do with Spitfires  Ooohhhhh, did I really type that???


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> The exhaust must record a decibel level not exceeding 101 db(A).
> 
> This level will be recorded at the height of the exhaust or 200mm from ground level which ever is greater, placed 500mm away from the exhaust outlet at a 45 degree angle to said outlet.
> 
> The engine will be run at a speed between two thirds and three quarters of it's maximum to achieve the recording.


correct :thumb:

saw the test done on "a car is born" on discovery turbo the other night, good prog that following the build of a kit car cobra :argie:

drew


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dsolds said:


> Oh, and turbochargers???? Well, there's something about british engines and Superchargers which captures the imagination a bit more. Probably something to do with Spitfires  Ooohhhhh, did I really type that???


oooh, maybe thats why I have a supercharged jag as well....the pretty one, not the ugly saloon version... :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

turbo rules


----------



## matwilliams (Jul 30, 2008)

hello all,

i currently own an ep3 civic type-r with a TODA exhaust, the quietest exhaust with some of the best power gains available for the CTR, full system (manifold/decat B-pipe and backbox) is 94db (readings were taken at 5500rpm with calibrated meter 45' to exhaust outlet and 0.5meters away) compared to the standard CTR exhausts 93db.

its not all about the noise!!

mat.


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just removed a 127.9db measured at the correct angle/distance exhaust from a Mk1 Mr2 it was great and had a huge performance increase over the stock unit but i have just fitted a Magnex and the performance has increased further but the level is now 96db track legal and more powerfull. Its not all about the noise.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> my mini is 121db and I have never been pulled for it


My mini with the stage 1 fitted came in at 110db at the last test (single box system) hate to think what it is at now (60bhp n/a 998!:thumb it makes the house rattle when its fired up tho


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Buggy is 105.6dB with a 2.5" twin-box system on (it's a rotary so the exhaust is noisy to start with) and it manages to push 270bhp through that, makes me laugh when I see people fitting a 3" exhaust to a little 1.8/2.0 for more power..


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> Buggy is 105.6dB with a 2.5" twin-box system on (it's a rotary so the exhaust is noisy to start with) and it manages to push 270bhp through that, makes me laugh when I see people fitting a 3" exhaust to a little 1.8/2.0 for more power..


Quite! The Cerbera does quite well on 2.5" pipes and a very healthy output. Anything larger is just gratuitous...

...which is why I'm considering 3" pipes - strictly for performance, you understand.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, there may be a 3" pipe on the Fouquet 

But then it has a nice big single box so it's still under 105db, sounds nice though.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

matwilliams said:


> hello all,
> 
> i currently own an ep3 civic type-r with a TODA exhaust, the quietest exhaust with some of the best power gains available for the CTR, full system (manifold/decat B-pipe and backbox) is 94db (readings were taken at 5500rpm with calibrated meter 45' to exhaust outlet and 0.5meters away) compared to the standard CTR exhausts 93db.
> 
> ...


Nice :thumb:


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Whenever I hear a really loud unsilenced exhaust I must say I think either, Ha 1 litre or chav. Rarely wrong either. Subtle is the way to go.

Have to ask, over 100db in a mini? That must have been a nightmare on a long journey!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I put a mild steel fast road single box system on my '69 MG BGT, and coupled with the 1950cc stage II it adds a little extra throaty burble, a few extra db when you use the loud pedal and is noticeably freer revving at the top end. Nowhere near the noise from the chav Saxo's that race round the roads here, but just adds a more satisfying tone over the bog standard stainless system on previously...

cant stand those stupid huge bore pipes. Followed an old Audi Coupe yesterday, now lowered stupidly and with at least a 4" pipe sticking out the back that was just awful. Didnt even sound like a quality machine, despite once being quite a tidy motor back in '89 when it was new :wall:


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

What i tend to find is, a quality exhaust will offer good gains in power and torque be made from good quality stainless steel (not the cheap stuff powerflow use which rusts) have good quality of workmanship and allot of work goes into the R&D. This makes them expensive so out of the reach of most chavs etc, so a cheap stainless or mild steel system for out and out noise is the general choice of the chav's as said there is no need for an aftermarket exhaust to be loud on a N/A car. 
Unfortunately on a forced induction engine the key to power gains when it come to the exhaust is to get rid of back pressure, this means big bore pipes, few baffles and a big increase in noise. 
I have a full stainless steel cat back system on my car, i spent weeks reaserching which is the best exhaust for powergains and deliberately chose the quietest.It is only fractionaly louder than standard :thumb:
I cant stand the sound of the flat 4's either, suburu's have gained themselves the chav badge and i just cant see through that anymore :driver:


----------



## AstoN (Dec 21, 2008)

You guys are so boring!

Who can honestly say they don't love the sound of a well breathing engine? Who doesn't appreciate a highly tuned exhaust note?

Even engines as small as the B16 Honda can have an excellent exhaust note when tuned well. Did we all forget we're car enthusiasts and not just clean freaks? Seems that way to me...


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sp3no said:


> What i tend to find is, a quality exhaust will offer good gains in power and torque be made from good quality stainless steel (not the cheap stuff powerflow use which rusts) have good quality of workmanship and allot of work goes into the R&D. This makes them expensive so out of the reach of most chavs etc, so a cheap stainless or mild steel system for out and out noise is the general choice of the chav's as said there is no need for an aftermarket exhaust to be loud on a N/A car.
> Unfortunately on a forced induction engine the key to power gains when it come to the exhaust is to get rid of back pressure, this means big bore pipes, few baffles and a big increase in noise.
> I have a full stainless steel cat back system on my car, i spent weeks reaserching which is the best exhaust for powergains and deliberately chose the quietest.It is only fractionaly louder than standard :thumb:
> I cant stand the sound of the flat 4's either, suburu's have gained themselves the chav badge and i just cant see through that anymore :driver:


Couldnt agree more. Thats why a lot of very high power turbo cars have a screemer pipe (seperate exhaust purely for the turbo wastegate). I have a straight through 3" pipe fitted to my escort and it certainly helps. only makes a noise when foot is down and on boost.


----------



## WGG (Jun 25, 2007)

Standard exhaust on my car which has tubi back boxes with valves that are controlled by the sport button.

When pulling away early in the morning always have sport off then when on the main road push the sport button and the 4.2 V8 growls, lovely


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol i've got a 72mm dia pipe from the turbo back with a 80mm back box and thats its iirc it was last measured at 114db at 3000rpm yes it's loud but i love the sound of a straight six and strange as it may seem never attracts the attention of the police


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine was 83db at 3/4 revs when it was measured at a trackday, quite impressed with that, considering it's one of the best exahusts for the 106, although, it's variant (this is 3", but there's also a 2", same exhaust with a different tip) is louder however.


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

mine 102db at 6k according to wortec. Its surprising because its rather quiet inside the monaro but outside it's not. Love it on the overrun, popping and banging.


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

AstoN said:


> You guys are so boring!
> 
> Who can honestly say they don't love the sound of a well breathing engine? Who doesn't appreciate a highly tuned exhaust note?
> 
> Even engines as small as the B16 Honda can have an excellent exhaust note when tuned well. Did we all forget we're car enthusiasts and not just clean freaks? Seems that way to me...


I have to agree with this comment.

I run a Subaru Impreza STi Type UK PPP MY06 fitted with a Blitz NuR Spec S backbox, a HKS SSQV Dump valve and other bits and bobs, I love the sound of the flat four and on boost it's awesome 320BHP tearing up the tarmac.

I'm 42 got a Mrs and two kids work as a Manager and also a company Director of a Property Business. Am I a chav or a Subaru enthusiast?:driver:

Simpsons


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

AstoN said:


> You guys are so boring!
> 
> Who can honestly say they don't love the sound of a well breathing engine? Who doesn't appreciate a highly tuned exhaust note?
> 
> Even engines as small as the B16 Honda can have an excellent exhaust note when tuned well. Did we all forget we're car enthusiasts and not just clean freaks? Seems that way to me...


Thats why I ride around with the lid of my airbox, just to make a bit of noise when i floor the loud pedal and have some fun! What are cars like these for after all? Its not like theres many places you can drive them fast these days! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

simpsons ! said:


> I have to agree with this comment.
> 
> I run a Subaru Impreza STi Type UK PPP MY06 fitted with a Blitz NuR Spec S backbox, a HKS SSQV Dump valve and other bits and bobs, I love the sound of the flat four and on boost it's awesome 320BHP tearing up the tarmac.
> 
> ...


*Chav *

_Only teasing m8 _


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

AstoN said:


> You guys are so boring!
> 
> Who can honestly say they don't love the sound of a well breathing engine? Who doesn't appreciate a highly tuned exhaust note?
> 
> Even engines as small as the B16 Honda can have an excellent exhaust note when tuned well. Did we all forget we're car enthusiasts and not just clean freaks? Seems that way to me...


I like the sound of a 'well breathing engine', but dont want to have that stupid noise 24/7 every time a chav'd up shoebox drives near my house, past my office or in front of me at 20mph :wall:

I dont think an 1.4-2.0L engine making the kind of typical noise many do make at close to idle, is well tuned at all - its just a stupid chav exhaust designed to make a stupid noise. A well tuned engine and exhaust makes a quality sound as its used at higher rpm, not at idle outside Tescos :lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol at idle i tend to shake windows and giving it a blast i mistaken for a large motorbike wtf but also get bikers playing as they appreciate true engines, nothing against scoobys but they all seem to follow the same idea "blue gold alloys ooh no one else has done this" they where a great car until a few idiots got hold of them and the same can be said about my toy except the idiots can't afford to run them.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Frankly, if you are so selfish and inconsiderate of other people to have a road-going car with >105db, I'd call you a chav no matter what.


----------



## SoliD (Sep 20, 2007)

I would be interested to know the noise level on mine, certainly not excessively loud but makes a noise, noise from an exhaust only sounds good when you have 6 cylinders or more.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

should have heard the sounds yesterday at the Aston Martin concours, as it came to going home time and the 200+ Astons present started to go home :argie: Forget the chav'd up drainpipe sporting hatchbacks - thats real audio porn


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

just remembered an old video and this was before it was running 400bhp and was limited to 5000rpm it's so chav being engineering orientated


----------

